# Photo of a beautiful Peacat :)



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2017)

Gorgeous.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2017)

I used to have one of those back in the 60s, peaceful loving cat and very affectionate. :hair:


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

I wish I was that good at photo-shop. But then I'd probably be photo-shopping all day. I don't even know how to download pictures from my phone (not a smart-phone). Think I need to buy a little cable or something from the phone store.

Anywhoo...here's another one I like: Catbird


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 4, 2017)

Love that Peacat.  I'd drop dead if I saw that catbird at my bird feeder.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Love that Peacat.  I'd drop dead if I saw that catbird at my bird feeder.



No foolin', huh?...that catbird means business.


----------

